# My SoooooooooooooooCool BUS with white walls!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

O.K. my first impression of the AW S'COOL BUS was Far Out because, it was one of my first 1/24th models I built as a kid.

I opened it up and noticed that the body was a little tea-ter totty and the rear tires would bind up a little on the wheel wells. 

Solution: Put a screw post in the front to pull the rear up! This would solve the problem but, man I have to do this myself...oh dang.

Now Fast forward to today:

Today I still had a S'COOL BUS with tires hanging up. Well I went to the Hobby store today after work and found some 7/16" white Tube Styrene that had been kinda hidden in the back of a display of lots of styrene (I just never dug into it before). 

Later today after picking up the kids and getting home IT WORKED!!!!!!!! The 7/16" white styrene fit the AW rear rim of the S'COOL BUS. It slipped on snuggly and won't spin on the rim! Success :woohoo: and finaly this idea of mine was going to go into play...WHITE WALL TIRES VIA styrene tubing!!

I got out my Craftsman deep sockets and wrapped them with sandpaper to make the wheel well fit this larger tire size. After that I went downstairs to go race and then..................................WHOAH BABY! Not only do I now have white walls with no rubbing tires but, this raised the double traction magnettes just enough to get rid of that incredibly anoying "I am driving a magnett feeling".

Now the rear slides out in the curves ( JOY, JOY, JOY ) and no more jerky magnette feeling.  <--- the smile on my face now.



















I am pushing down on the front end here to simulate what it will look like with a front screw post instaled.










Just take the 7/16" tube and cut off a piece a little larger than needed. Put the tire on and then sand the excess off on your belt sander or Dremel tool. Slide on and enjoy!

Note: This tubing slips on AFX rear 4 gear rims and with just a little rubber cement and a twist you should get the same effect. Go for it!

Now need to put the front screw post on (gonna drive it a little more first) and then this bad boy is gonna get a few decals and stripes. Just so I can call it mine. Mine, mine, mine!

Bob...I am thinking Red Lines now also...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks wicked cool Bob... white line fever... zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: This makes me wonder about T jet sized whitewalls.... Hmmmm...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That's sooooo COOL!!!! 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Cool Bus!...Cool way to do the white walls.......plastic tubing will see a surge in sales now!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Kewl-beans.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Whole Wall of Zilla!*

The crazy Kewl labs of Dr. Bob Zilla bring us yet another sweet invention. Yes, it's the _Wall of Zilla Modular White Wall Tire_. Can't get an off-the-shelf white wall for your fav rod? Bob Zilla says _NO PROBLEM!_ Use the patent applied for Wall of Zilla process to give the ride the threads she craves! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rock on Zilla, Bob Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*yellow school bus*

If anyone is interested I have from a project many many years ago a yellow school bus that takes a t-jet chassis and I think it simular to this one it about 4 " long or so .


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

pretty innovative there, Bob-O.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Interesting concept zilla...

very interesting!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great tip Bill!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Way to do whitewalls zilla dude :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Novel approach for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slot Car build time needed...apply within*

Thanks everyone, 

Wanted to share it here with you all. This sure makes this bus fun in the corners...slip slidding away! $2.59 worth of tubes should last me a long time too. 

It is a pretty nice controled slide and can sometimes go all the way through the curve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What would be real cool is a slot car designed steelie rim with a wide white wall and then a tire that goes over that set up....oh to dream...ooooh, ooooh, ooooh.

Bob...back to my Hooters bus build now...zilla


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That is really s'cool. I built one of those models when I was a kid too!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> If anyone is interested I have from a project many many years ago a yellow school bus that takes a t-jet chassis and I think it simular to this one it about 4 " long or so .


Interested parties you are looking for? Found one you have. It would be good a T-Jet powered school bus. Yes! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool idea. My busses are hanging up too. I tried to put bigger tires in the front, but I can't get the rims off so I can open up the wheel wells.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great work & white walls idea for tires Bob ! BTW I did not know that the S'cool Bus had a previous "in-Car-nation" As a 1/24th Model.Can you possibly post a pic & more info AFA manufacture & years ? Weblink possibly ?
Looking at the S'cool bus I see many possibilities ! :jest:The "Voices" have suggested the idea of a "Reform S'cool Rat Rod Bus" or a Detroit City S'cool Bus on a shorter wheelbase using hardware from the military accessories kits.
Also colors like blue angel blue w/white letters & bars that say City correctional Dept.
How about MTA NYCTA Bus decals & White/Blue ?
Or Olive drab w/ miltary markings & stuff from the miltary Tamiya Kits I customise my "Road Warrior" cars with ?


Neal:dude:

Sorry guy's but the "Voices" only seem to speak to me :jest:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*will post pics up later...I promise*



1scalevolvo said:


> Great work & white walls idea for tires Bob ! BTW I did not know that the S'cool Bus had a previous "in-Car-nation" As a 1/24th Model.Can you possibly post a pic & more info AFA manufacture & years ? Weblink possibly ?
> Looking at the S'cool bus I see many possibilities ! :jest:The "Voices" have suggested the idea of a "Reform S'cool Rat Rod Bus" or a Detroit City S'cool Bus on a shorter wheelbase using hardware from the military accessories kits.
> Also colors like blue angel blue w/white letters & bars that say City correctional Dept.
> How about MTA NYCTA Bus decals & White/Blue ?
> ...


Neal,

Yes I have a Re-pOP of the 1/24th version and a 1/43 scale diecast version also...will post pics up here soon.

Bob...I hear the voices loud and clear too...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Can't wait for the paint job on this Zilla masterpiece!
Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Here are the pics I promised*



T-jetjim said:


> Can't wait for the paint job on this Zilla masterpiece!
> Jim


Jim,

This one is going to get just a decal job & still have a few more decal stripes to put down the roof and hood. Heck I already have more than doubled the "Cubes" on it already....Screeeeeatch!



















Win43,

This is the 1/24th Monogram model I picked up off the bay. This one is in Yellow but, the one my Dad built and still dislplays at his house is molded in orange. 










How about this peace sign...Jerry you diggin' it yet? I took this picture just for you. PEACE You 70s tree hugger you (that's a good thing).





































Rob has some NEW Letter and Number decals out. These are not the smallest ones he has and, are the next size up from that ( #1 on the hood was cut skinney and lopped off just a hair off the bottom to make this work) Thanks Rob for making some more COOL decals. They come in White or Black and Italics or Block. 

The flames on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round...LOL no realy they are Aurora reproductions made by slotcar65 and come in original colors or custom colors. Great stuff! Aaaaaaaaaah the 60s are back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










The Monogram 1/24th S'COOL BUS is a 2003 repop of the original. Usualy they repop it in a different color but, yellow seems to be the only color that would work here I guess. 

The 1/43 Busses are made by Toy Biz and have Tom Daniels name on them also. The body on these are metal...

The Moon Disc rims are ones that I made way back when with a Whitney Punched out some brushed Stainless Steel. I may end up putting some red Steelies up front instead. I will post a picture of this here when it is all finished.

Bob...This was one of the first models I ever made...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Makes ya smile don't it???*

More things of beauty from _Bob...that ain't no short-bus....Zilla_. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bob,
I'm digging that "peace" sign. Grrroooovy man :dude::freak:


----------

